# Twin auto feeder



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting an Eheim twin auto feeder, does anyone have any experience with this one to share?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Yup! Don't let it get wet.....😆😆😆😆😆

I've had 2. The first got wet and quit working.
Mine sits on top of my light and the pellets fall right through the mesh into the water. I use the two little fishes magnet float ring to keep the food from going straight into the overflow. Works really well. The fish actually have gotten to the point they start waiting at the food ring when it gets close to feeding time.🐠🐟🐠🐟🐡🐙🐌
One side of the twin augers has a problem and I got an error message so now I only use the other side to feed. I feed twice a day, one rotation each time, and can leave it go for 7 days before filling. I use small pellets.
The manual is on line, cause you will need it to figure out how to program it. I don't have it stuck down with tape or anything, so if I'm in the tank,I just move it to the shelf so I don't send this one for a bath.
Eats batteries. About 6 months a set or so.


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks! Does it yield more food per rotation as compared to other auto feeder? I thought this feeder can hold a lot more food than 7-day supply of 2 rotations a day. Does the feeder work well with flakes?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm only using 1 auger. Which means that you could do 2 rotations per day x 2 augers and make it a full week without being empty. I'm only doing 1 auger, 1 rotation twice a day and by the 7th day, it's just getting low and probably could go a couple more days before it's entirely empty. I mix pellets with flakes at times, and have used just flakes, no issue.


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

Do you break the flakes into smaller pieces?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

dock said:


> Do you break the flakes into smaller pieces?


About the size of weed before you grind it.........Happy 4/20!

Not that I use that stuff. I just see it. And know someone who know someone who knows someone that uses it.....


----------

